# Can rats eat shrimp/shrimp tails?



## labyrinth001

I'm having some shrimp with my salad today and was wondering if I could give a small piece of shrimp or even the tails to Gemma and Melba. They're sitting at the bars looking quite desperate as I eat my lunch without sharing


----------



## Snippet

Yes, you can. My rats have small freeze dried shrimp in their dry mix


----------



## labyrinth001

Wonderful, thank you


----------

